# Bolt remote doesn't make any sound



## carolsm (Dec 12, 2008)

I just got a new Bolt, after having TiVos for many years so I am familiar with their remotes. The (white) remote on the Bolt is quite silent (though it did play a little song for me once!), even though the audio level is set to medium (I tried low and high, no difference). I also have several Minis, whose (black) remotes all make sounds. The little sound on the "skip" function is really useful, so I'd like the Bolt's remote to do that too. Any suggestions how to give my Bolt remote a voice?


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

The only noise that should come from the remote is the remote finder.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

carolsm said:


> I just got a new Bolt, after having TiVos for many years so I am familiar with their remotes. The (white) remote on the Bolt is quite silent (though it did play a little song for me once!), even though the audio level is set to medium (I tried low and high, no difference). I also have several Minis, whose (black) remotes all make sounds. The little sound on the "skip" function is really useful, so I'd like the Bolt's remote to do that too. Any suggestions how to give my Bolt remote a voice?


Perhaps you are trying to say that your TV make a beep or plays a chime? This is normal when there is no video displayed and you have sound effects enabled. When video is present, and the audio is Dolby, the "noise" is blocked. You can change your audio to PCM and see if the beeps return. A Bolt has many more menus with video, so you lose the sound effects more often with Dolby enabled.


----------



## carolsm (Dec 12, 2008)

Yes, you're right, I wanted the tv to make the sound if I pressed a key on the remote. I changed the audio to PCM and that did it! Thanks.


----------

